# Charbroiled garlic parmesan oysters



## Christopher1 (Jun 13, 2010)

Whipped these up based on a Drago's Seafood Restaurant recipe.

Malpeque oysters on the half-shell, butter, minced garlic, and parmesan grilled over high heat for 3-5 minutes until the gills curl and the cheese starts to blacken.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 13, 2010)

jumanji!!


----------



## Vermin999 (Jun 13, 2010)

That looks phenomenal!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 14, 2010)

I could easily eat 2-3 dozen of those bad boys! Nice!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 14, 2010)

That's money !


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 14, 2010)

Great lookin' oysters and super pictures!


----------



## BluzQue (Jun 14, 2010)

Man O Man *Christopher* the
oysters look _DEE Licious!_
Great Job  

 8)


----------



## bknox (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 14, 2010)

Great job.  Oysters are one of my favorite food groups. 

bigwheel


----------

